# Impossible to bulkup on veggie diet?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I was debating with a work colleague about putting on muscle. He thinks without chicken, fish, eggs its impossible to get the protein a bodybuilder needs.

I am thinking of becoming a veggie, (no meats, fish or EGGS!)...does this mean I wont be able to get enough protein to grow (from vegs, legumes etc?)...?

thanks


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

are you allowed protein shakes?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah i have synergy phd iso7 if thats any good (has some great ratings)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

never tried it so cant comment... you should be able to make decent gains with shakes - but id reccomend you also get some amino acids too.

meat is better for building muscle tho!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for that bro!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the author of brawn is a veggie..

yes of course you can it just takes more effort.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> the author of brawn is a veggie..
> 
> yes of course you can it just takes more effort.


really?

interesting.. hhmmm i shall look deeper into this..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jakal i have moved 3 threads of yours into the correct sections today please post your threads in the relevant sections not in the general section


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry bro!apologies for that


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wasnt there a study conducted, on how vegans and vegetarians are making the human race weaker. (obviously a few exceptions)

it related to poorer diets and jobs.

like years ago people cooked in full fats, drank full milk, and did manual jobs,

some argue that back then people didn't live as long etc, but the argument against that statement is simply we are more advanced now in medicine and detecting disease and infection.

it goes on to detail about failing eye sight at birth and the need to wear glasses

how dental braces are needed to straighten teeth, and details how roman artefacts have been found all had near perfect teeth when they passed away. we are not using our teeth as they were intended, we have incisors for ripping meat, and molars for crushing it.

(my bit now) which winds me up when people say that it is unnatural to eat meat... why would we have the tools to rip and eat meat? The human is an omnivore, we require proteins, fats, sugars, minerals, vitamins etc to function and perform.

So why do we feel it right morally to starve the human body of the nutrients it requires. we have all herd of survival of the fittest i think natural selection needs to play its part!!

back to the point;

would you put diesel in a Ferrari? and then expect it to perform?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought the moral stance of most vegetarians wasn't just about the eating of the meat - but more how the animals are reared before they are killed for the food chain?

Lions hunt their prey when they need to eat&#8230; that's nature&#8230; we stick thousands of animals in tiny pens where they cant move from birth to death just so our kids can eat chicken dippers&#8230;&#8230; I don't agree with that, its not nature - its human nature and not a good thing!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe Bill Pearl was a vegitarian, if you google him, you might get some valuable information, in his day there wasn't much better out there!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive been contemplating going veggie for a while now.

i try to keep my eaten meat down to as few animals as i can lol

im still ok eating cows but gave up pig years ago as i intend on getting a micro pig in the future 

cow chicken tuna and occasionally lamb..baaaa think its time to stop eating lamb too...

i`m too soft lol


----------



## Coach Palfrey (Jun 3, 2010)

Pretty much agree with most of the advice above but humans are designed to eat meat - certainly europeans anyway. I'm all for veggie diets and supporting peoples freedom of choice as long as you accept the consequences of removing the most important foodstuff from your diet.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

you cant give up meat fella meat tastes good mmmm :hungry:


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

LeeB said:


> I thought the moral stance of most vegetarians wasn't just about the eating of the meat - but more how the animals are reared before they are killed for the food chain?
> 
> Lions hunt their prey when they need to eat&#8230; that's nature&#8230; we stick thousands of animals in tiny pens where they cant move from birth to death just so our kids can eat chicken dippers&#8230;&#8230; I don't agree with that, its not nature - its human nature and not a good thing!


yeah thats the moral stance i ment lol, but if we look back to post ww2 britain, people farmed the animals and fruit and veg. people had much healthier diets. all meats were fresh, and u went to a butcher, a green grocer for your food, not a supermarket chain where the foods been mass grown commercially.



TheCrazyCal said:


> ive been contemplating going veggie for a while now.
> 
> i try to keep my eaten meat down to as few animals as i can lol
> 
> ...


stop being a girl!! you eat for performance not taste! lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

The reason why im thinking of going veggie!..

Humans were never meant to consume meat...

How humans are not physically created to eat meat


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

life's a food chain (CAL!)

we eat animals, and animals eat each other....

i dont see you feeling sorry for the little ant or worm that the chicken/cow crushed and ate?????

Eat to survive...... not survive to eat.:focus:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jakal2001 said:


> The reason why im thinking of going veggie!..
> 
> Humans were never meant to consume meat...
> 
> How humans are not physically created to eat meat


we where never meant to fly but we do?

we where never meant to use knife and forks but we do

evolution is a great thing


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> The reason why im thinking of going veggie!..
> 
> Humans were never meant to consume meat...
> 
> How humans are not physically created to eat meat


im sorry, but that site is bollocks, we have incisors for ripping.. molars for grinding so we can swallow.

our stomach acid is strong enough to digest the things we eat.

over millions of years we have killed and eaten and gathered and eaten...


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

[email protected] the poor cute little animals pass me a steak with a side order of chicken. if i was forced 2 give up eating animals i would defo consider eating people b4 i turned vegetarian.

beside unless we all give up meat you ent saving any animals...........they wont slaughter one less just cuz your eating rabbit food:axe:mmmmmmmmmmmm lamb shank and some roaster 4 sunday dinner.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't become a veggie your breath will stink.

Meat and 3 veg man that's me.

Don't forget the bird seed. beep beep.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol.. im trying this month to go without meat (and eggs).. see if it makes any diff in my training... sticking to soya, legumes, and veggies for what protein i can get..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

benchpress98 said:


> i would defo consider eating people b4 i turned vegetarian.


lol ^^ ...............................


----------

